# Shanghai-Hong Kong Stock Connect



## SuperGlue (10 November 2014)

"Change in a big way next Monday, when China launches its game-changing “Shanghai-Hong Kong Stock Connect” program. For the first time ever, retail investors around the world will be able to invest in mainland Chinese equities."

Interesting & exciting times ahead.....much more volatile HS futures perhaps.


http://www.marketwatch.com/story/chinas-stock-markets-change-forever-next-week-2014-11-09?page=1



Hong Kong stocks rally as Stock Connect start date announced 


http://www.marketwatch.com/story/ho...art-date-announced-2014-11-09?dist=tcountdown


----------



## History Repeats (11 November 2014)

I love it!!!


----------



## SuperGlue (11 November 2014)

History Repeats said:


> I love it!!!





Know of any Ali Baba or related public listed company in China?


----------



## History Repeats (11 November 2014)

SuperGlue said:


> Know of any Ali Baba or related public listed company in China?




The market leaders are either listed in the US or Hong Kong. For the company listed in SSE, i would follow the money where the current policies align. For example, the new silk road investment. And then seek out the companies to trade.


----------



## SuperGlue (14 November 2014)

A brief on some of the companies to list on Shanghai-Hong Kong Stock Connect

http://www.marketwatch.com/story/how-to-play-the-historic-opening-of-chinas-stock-market-2014-11-13



List of companies to trade on Shanghai-Hong Kong Stock Connect from Interactive Brokers.
Note: For reference only, the list will be updated upon launch of Shanghai-Hong Kong Stock Connect.

https://www.interactivebrokers.com/en/index.php?f=11759


----------

